# Can’t get powermaster deisel to crank



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

Replaced the battery, it was converted to 12 v with alternator when I got it, I changed the positive terminal end out this morning, checked connections to starter and solinoid, wire brushed any rust off connectors.

battery is hitting but not turning over, it almost started twice after changing the terminal and making sure everything was tight.

friend says it’s a loose connection but I tightened and checked them , my thoughts are maybe solinoid since it’s hitting but not turning over

I don’t think it’s the starter since if the solinoid is bad it would keep the starter from doing it’s job, and that’s what it seems to be doing,

any ideas guys ?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy 534ord,

Jumper the on the large terminals on the solenoid with a screwdriver and see if the starter cranks the engine.


----------



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

Turned out to be a vapor lock, solinoid was fine after the screwdriver test, friend came and helped be track down the issue and pulled it behind the truck in neutral till the lock broke n it started, running like a champ again


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Vapor lock in a diesel? How could it break by pulling the tractor in neutral?


----------



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

I dunno apparently if you pull it with the clutch in and. Pop the clutch when it is rolling like jumping a car with a clutch, it will after many tries get it to start and stay running 

You then let it run and drive the hell out of it for bout 45 mins and it clears out the deposit, my friend tgat helped with it works on heavy equipment and tractors, so I’m taking his assessment of the issue but it worked so I’m happy lol


----------

